# job opportunities ...FYI



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

as most of u know i am an employee of the TTC, and every summer the commision hires summer students , the jobs range from various cleaning positions to clerical work depending on what is avail.this is a great opportuniity for anyones kid who is in university as the jobs usually start at the end of may till labour day ,and most students get rehired every year , so will help with student dues they seem to love students who are university bound but it just all depends .anyways any info or curiousity chk out the site 
TTC.CA , the deadline is dec 31/12
anyways cheers 
tom


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

great info. Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe I should have gotten him in last year. My brother just graduated and he is in that sit at home with nothing to do rut. 

Too bad we missed out on that one, would have been great on a resume.


----------

